# dislocation shoulder



## cathyflower (Apr 16, 2010)

Patient comes in with anterior dislocation of shoulder and moderate sedation both done by the er physician do you bill 23650 or 23655 the  one requiring anesthesia. i was told at one time that 23655 was the one when the patient was taken to the o.r ??? thanks Cathy


----------



## ptrautner (Apr 16, 2010)

*re shoulder dislocation*

unless patient goes to er  you would never code a procedure with anesthesia it would always be without

P


----------



## ptrautner (Apr 16, 2010)

*correction*

i meant operating room sorry.


----------



## cathyflower (Apr 16, 2010)

*Dislocation*

Sorry, i need you to clarify...If the patient comes to the er seen by er doctor he does the dislocation with moderation sedation do you bill the 23650 without anesthesia or the 23655 with anesthesia.. I thought 23655 was only if the patient had the reduction under anesthesia in the OR??


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 16, 2010)

cathyflower said:


> Sorry, i need you to clarify...If the patient comes to the er seen by er doctor he does the dislocation with moderation sedation do you bill the 23650 without anesthesia or the 23655 with anesthesia.. I thought 23655 was only if the patient had the reduction under anesthesia in the OR??



it is 23650


----------



## cathyflower (Apr 17, 2010)

Is that because 23655 is only used for the OR.? I cannot find any documentation. Thanks


----------



## DianaT (Apr 21, 2010)

Any orthopedic code that says "with anesthesia" means general anesthesia in the OR.

Diana


----------



## AuntJoyce (Apr 22, 2010)

*Moderate Sedation*

Look at code 99144 - but remember that the physician performing the manipulation is also the physician who administers the conscious sedation.  There must be someone else present who just monitors the patient for level of consciousness and physiological status.

Hope this helps...


----------

